# Cuyahoga river



## the toothy critter (Dec 27, 2008)

Fished the hoga last night in my go to channel cat spot and got 3 flatheads one 12 in and 2 around 20 in. Got the first two on fresh cut bait and oddly enough my last on came on a top water popper

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish, didn't think there were any flatheads in the hoga, I've tried many times and came up empty handed.


----------



## the toothy critter (Dec 27, 2008)

This makes two trips to the hoga that have produced them just wish they were bigger

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got blown off the lake one a few years ago and headed for the river to goof around.
Got a flathead, right behind the Nautica Queen!
Surprised the heck outta me.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Flatheads are becoming more prevalent every year on the Cuyahoga. The number of flatheads we have shocked each summer has been on the rise for the last couple of years. Lots of little one's this year (2-6 inch range). With time, the hoga has great potential to become a quality flathead fishery


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I always look forward to I Shock Em's posts.

I gotta ask - What's the oddest thing you have came up with in the river? 
Nothing surprises me coming out of the mighty Hoga.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Have you ever shocked any sturgeon from the Hoga?

I've caught bullheads and bowfin, from the section I usually fish, but never a channel cat or flathead. My dad has caught a channel cat just upstream in the Edison Pool, but I've never caught one below at Cascade Valley even though I use nightcrawlers and minnows a lot. 

It seems to me the river is changing since the white perch started showing up. I'm seeing less smallmouth and carp than before. Maybe the flatheads will start eating the white perch!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cuyahoga really is a neat river. You never know what you will find. I've seen all sorts of wild and crazy things come out of the river. A few years ago we pulled a lake trout out of the river with a 2.5 ft long sea lamprey attached to it. I could go on and on about the crazy DELTS on fish we have shocked up. (DELTS stands for Deformities, Erosions, Lesions, and Tumors). I've seen numerous northern pike in excess of 40 inches. A couple of weeks ago I shocked up the biggest common carp I have ever seen in my life (unfortunatly we were unable to net it and get it in the boat.). The thing was every bit of 45-50 inches and had to be in excess of 40 pounds. Then there is all the not so pretty stuff, various dead animals (deer, raccoon, possums, etc), trash, needles, condoms, 55 gallon drums of ????, etc.


For those that are interested, here's a list of all the fish species wer have documented in the Cuyahoga over the years:

Alewife
Bigmouth buffalo
Bigmouth shiner
Black bullhead
Black crappie
Black redhorse
Blacknose dace
Bluntnose minnow
Bowfin
Brook silverside
Brown bullhead
Quill back
Stoneroller 
Channel catfish
Common carp
Common shiner
White sucker
Creek chub
Gizzard shad
Emerald shiner
Flathead catfish
Freshwater drum
Golden redhorse
Golden shiner
Goldfish
Grass carp
Green sunfish
Greenside darter
Lake trout
Longnose gar
Mimic shiner
Bluegill
Fathead minnow
Hogsucker
Largemouth bass
Logperch
Longear sunfish
Northern pike
Rockbass
Smallmouth bass
Pumpkinseed sunfish
Rainbow darter
Rainbow trout (steelhead)
Grass pickerel
Round goby
Sand shiner
Shorthead redhorse
Silver redhorse
Silver shiner
Silverjaw minnow
Smallmouth buffalo
Spotfin shiner
Spottail shiner
Spotted sucker
Striped shiner
Trout-perch
Warmouth sunfish
White bass
White crappie
White perch
Yellow bullhead
Yellow perch
Johnny darter
Sea lamprey
Stonecat madtom
Mosquitofish
Saugeye
Walleye


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmmm. Saugeye, but no walleye? Caught two nice fish years back that I thought were sauger or saugeye below 82 but wasn't sure.

Nice list, fer sure!

No sturgeon? Darn.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Good catch, we have shocked up walleye. I guess I just skipped it. I would love to see a sturgeon come out of the river one day!!! We can only hope


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

From an old DNR release (2001).
I remember this. The fellow was fishing for cats behind the visitor center at Hillside & Canal.
He had a bottom rod out and always baited one surf rod with heavy test "just in case". . . 



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> November 29, 2001
> LAKE STURGEON STILL SURPRISING LAKE ERIE EXPERTS
> 21 fish sighted in the past year
> ...


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i shock em. i'm glad to see saugeye on the list, this past spring i was sight seeing above the dam at the sheriton in cuy,falls. watched a fish that i'd sworn was a sauger or saugeye get caught in the current and over the dam. never heard or seen of any in the area. any idea of where you think this fish might have come from ? rockwell? thx JON


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Helped a teen land a 5lb walleye in the pool below the dam in the gorge about 15yrs ago, on his next cast he buried about 3 treble barbs of a rapala into the back of his head. We couldn't get it out, so he had to climb up out of the gorge with that lure stuck in his head. Didn't see him anymore after that.


----------

